# Help with part # for switch for reissue Ibanez TS9



## bkplant (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can help me identify the proper replacement switch part for a reissue Ibanez Tube Screamer. 

My local electronics shop uses www.newark.ca catalogue and I want to make sure I order the right one - so many to choose from that look like they'd work.

I'm pretty sure I need a 12mmx12mm tactile switch that mounts through the board.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Try Small Bear Electronics. They specialize in stompbox parts, and will know/show exactly which one it is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Try Small Bear Electronics. They specialize in stompbox parts, and will know/show exactly which one it is.


+1 -- this: http://www.smallbearelec.com/Detail.bok?no=34


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Small Bear has them for $0.55 I think there minimum shipping charge is about $8.00 so do a little shopping and see what else you need lots of good stuff 
on there site .
cheers B.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a bunch of them in stock, drop me an email and i'll send you one.

Cheers, 
Greg


----------



## bkplant (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Greg! This forum is great!


----------

